# Use Google Maps



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

We know Google Maps is not installed on our Uber iphone4 when delivered to each of us. Just take one day of navigating (e.g. SF) with your Uber iphone with Apple maps vs your own iphone or android with google maps. I asked Uber Support where we can log and find reported Known Issues and Enhancements. I will update thread with Uber response. Here are a few differences, where Google trumps Apple, please add your findings here:
alternate routes
zoom
traffic congestion with time estimate
multiple turn lanes
reliable voice navigation
search place names


----------



## Googyl (Aug 14, 2014)

I've had an iPhone 5S for about 2 months now. I've used both Apple Maps and Google Maps interchangeably. Apple doesn't just not give you alternate routes. It will send you a way that doesn't make sense and if you decide to go the way you know best, it will try to reroute you to the way it prefers. Which makes even less sense. Needless to say that's the last time I opened up that joke of a GPS system.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

I feel far more confident using Google Maps on my Nexus 5 than using the navigation on the Uber phone. When I see upon arrival that the rider put in a destination, I will pull up the WayBill while waiting for them to come out and load the address into Google. Especially on very heavy traffic nights.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Waze is my app of choice for directions.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Waze is my app of choice for directions.


Mr.Belvedere sucks every time for me, its laughable! Now he has a stutter!


----------



## goldenboyrb (Jul 30, 2014)

Google Maps and Waze are the choices. But I always found Google Maps more reliable. and for me I think it's better for my eyes too. No Apple Maps, never own iOS, and never will.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Waze is better to use for a guideline if you know where you're going. Otherwise, it tends to have you end up on the wrong street when arriving at a destination.


----------

